# T C Pro Hunter



## jdc123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Anybody got any experience with these? Been thinking about one in 35 Whelen for our "primitive" weapon season here in Mississippi. Figured if I was gonna be a bear might as well be a grizzly and get a nice gun instead of a cheaper single shot. Hear of some problems with accuracy, which is hard to believe since the old contender pistols I used to shoot would outshoot a rifle. What are your experiences?


----------



## craddock (Nov 16, 2011)

I love TC's. I have found NO problems with them. They are smooth and accurate. I just bought a 7mm08 barrel for mine and I have a 22-250, 50 cal muzzle loader and a 44 mag barrel and they all shoot great. It has one of the best triggers for factory that I have seen. I can't say enough about them.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Craddock


----------



## cuttingintime (Nov 26, 2011)

T/C are great fun, just picked up a 45-70 for my G2 a real blast if you know what I mean.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Good guns, but overpriced. Everybody has to pay dearly for the company buying off all the outdoor shows on TV. I personally think the Venture is a better deal and not a single shot.


----------



## ancy (Nov 27, 2011)

IMO I think the Pro Hunter has to many frilly girly options! Get the standard model at about half the cost and it is the same gun. I have a .209x50 Encore soon to have a 20 gauge slug barrel, G2 and standard Contender hand gun with .44REM MAG, .45-70GOVT, 6.5TCU, .223REM, and VR.45LC/.410. Can't say enough good about them and have shot deer at 150 yards with my .44REM MAG handgun and over 200 yards with the .209x50 Encore.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 27, 2011)

ancy said:


> IMO I think the Pro Hunter has to many frilly girly options! Get the standard model at about half the cost and it is the same gun. I have a .209x50 Encore soon to have a 20 gauge slug barrel, G2 and standard Contender hand gun with .44REM MAG, .45-70GOVT, 6.5TCU, .223REM, and VR.45LC/.410. Can't say enough good about them and have shot deer at 150 yards with my .44REM MAG handgun and over 200 yards with the .209x50 Encore.



Overpriced, sure, but girly?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 27, 2011)

JDC, I have had one for years, used to work in the sporting goods industry and got mine for free, got it on a celebrity hunt with Greg Ritz, and the rest of the Realtree crew at Sturgis, Ky. I was kind of skeptical at first, but they are a very well made rifle. I have taken several whitetails at ranges in excess of 200 yards with the .50 cal black powder barrel, shooting 150 grains of pyrodex and power belt bullets. I have accumulated several barrels and use it as my truck gun, I carry a 22-250 barrel on it most of the time, I also use it quite a bit in the hand gun configuration with a .22 k hornet barrel on it, I have found them to be capable of very good accuracy. They are priced on the high side, but if you want the versatility they offer, they are worth it. I haven't found a more accurate black powder set up, I sold my Knight after shooting the Encore. I have seen some of the guys using the Nikon scope set up for the blackpower rifles with the different yardage reticles routinely hit balloons at 300-350 yards.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks everybody, I appreciate all the good advice. I know the Encore is a good platform I was just wondering about the Pro Hunter accuracy. They have 28 inch barrels I believe, which is very good for speed, but some folks say to whippy. After hearing from all of you and talking to some other folks around here I think they are just fine accuracy wise. Probably just like everything else you might get a lemon every now and then. All in all I have been very satisfied down through the years with TC, and will probably get the Pro Hunter when the gun fund gets rejuvenated.


----------



## ancy (Nov 27, 2011)

jdc123 said:


> Overpriced, sure, but girly?:hmm3grin2orange:






Pro Hunter™ features a rotating hammer design called the “Swing Hammer”® that can be off-set to allow easy access to the hammer spur. This innovative design is patent-pending and addresses the concern about reaching the hammer when the rifle is scoped. The hammer is keyed to allow the spur to be placed in the center, left hand or right hand positions. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FlexTech® TECHNOLOGY

Rifles have become unmanageable to shoot with today’s magnum muzzleloading charges and ultra magnum cartridges. T/C has tamed these hard pounding rifles with their new FlexTech® stock system. T/C’s Master Gunmakers teamed up with Limbsaver® who is known for their recoil reduction technology to develop a process to absorb shock and vibration. The FlexTech® stock (patent-pending) by T/C lessens felt recoil by 43% and absorbs the harmful recoil and vibration that punishes the shooter and damages or looses scopes. It incorporates four synthetic recoil absorbing arches that operate similar to a leaf spring. This creates a crush zone that allows the stock to compress during the recoil process. Each coil is unique in length allowing them to cancel different pitches and frequencies created during the shot.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NO MISTAKING

There is NO MISTAKING T/C’s next generation Encore rifle when you handle it. Engraved on the receiver is the Pro Hunter™ logo on the right hand rail, the Encore® logo on the left hand rail and the T/C logo on the bottom of the receiver.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMPACT FORCE OVER TIME

FlexTech® Recoil System
When compared with a standard Encore stock system, the new FlexTech® stock system produces 43% less felt recoil.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ancy (Nov 27, 2011)

jdc123 said:


> Overpriced, sure, but girly?:hmm3grin2orange:



As far as overpriced I think you pay for what you get and if you are going to hand it down who cares what you pay!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a TC pro hunter piston in 460S&W magnum. Really like it. I also have the stuff to make my pistol a rifle, but I never have.


I also have a 35 whelen in a model 750 Remington. I really like the caliber, its a 30-06 necked up to take a 35 caliber bullet. Only problem with it, is unless you reload, your limited on factory ammo. I think remington is about the only one making rounds for it last time I checked...and they're kinda high.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

ancy said:


> Pro Hunter™ features a rotating hammer design called the “Swing Hammer”® that can be off-set to allow easy access to the hammer spur. This innovative design is patent-pending and addresses the concern about reaching the hammer when the rifle is scoped. The hammer is keyed to allow the spur to be placed in the center, left hand or right hand positions.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

ancy said:


> As far as overpriced I think you pay for what you get and if you are going to hand it down who cares what you pay!



Well, I care since it's my money, but I'm always willing to pay more for quality, hence the question about accuracy.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 28, 2011)

I have never shot a Pro Hunter.

I have owned several T/Cs and have always likes the quality.

My T/C 83 is the most accurate rifle I have ever shot, in .223 REM , but just so-so in 7MM-08 .

T/C is the company to beat when it comes to MLs it seems. But I have heard that the Pro Hunter is slightly overpriced , as it is not completely up to what you would expect from T/C . 

T/C sort of has the well earned market on systems like that, maybe they were betting on the reputation a little when they priced out the Pro Hunter?

My $0.02 cents worth?

I would get 2 separate guns for the price of the Pro Hunter, or find that sweet deal on the uses one someday.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a huge fan of all the TC's. I have several encores, G2's, and contenders set up as both pistols and rifles. All of them are very accurate. I dont have any pro hunters, I dont care for their looks (I am more of a wood stock/blued barrell guy). Im not sure why you would pay more for one because of the hammer dohicky or the fancy recoil reducing stock. I have hammer extensions on a couple of mine that are scoped and I dont have any that I really think recoil is excessive. I would lump the .35whelen into the catagory of non-excessive recoil. I would buy a standard encore and save the rest of my hard earned money and buy another saw.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good points everybody. The main selling point for me on the Pro Hunter really would be the longer barrel to squeeze out all the velocity of the 35 Whelen. I don't really know if it would make that much of a difference or not. I seem to make a lot of shots over 100 yds and some in the 250 to 300 yd category. I shoot a 280 Remington bolt action for my main deer gun so I have got used to being able to reach out and touch something when I need to. If I could get a 35 that shoots satisfactorally I might just use it for primitive and regular gun season. That's what I'm driving at here. Again, thanks for all the comments so far.


----------



## ancy (Nov 28, 2011)

jdc123 said:


> And your point is?



When I bought my Encore the Pro Hunter was just out and ran around $750-800 and the plain one that I bought was $525. I look at the extras that come with the Pro Hunter and they seem uneeded for the cost and are they really needed at all. Just my 2cents and like you said it is your money. You do know the longer Pro Hunter barrels will go on the older Encore frams and vis-ver-sa?


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

ancy said:


> When I bought my Encore the Pro Hunter was just out and ran around $750-800 and the plain one that I bought was $525. I look at the extras that come with the Pro Hunter and they seem uneeded for the cost and are they really needed at all. Just my 2cents and like you said it is your money. You do know the longer Pro Hunter barrels will go on the older Encore frams and vis-ver-sa?



Can't argue with you on that. Yeah I figured the barrels would swap out just thought the whole package was pretty nice. I know that I don't really need all the extras but then again I could just get a Handi rifle alot cheaper than any TC. Stainless means alot ( I know the regular Encores come in stainless ) because I hunt in wet weather alot. In the end I guess it all comes down to personal preferance. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ancy (Nov 28, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any firearm you buy but you will love the T/C if you end up with it. Remember if you buy quality it will be worth more in the end.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Using a cheap gun is like using a cheap saw, not really FUN to use and doesnt always work. Always buy the best you can afford, unless all you can afford is a cheap piece of crap, then save up your money.


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Quality does factor into the decision. I generally try to buy the best if I can because of resale value and even though it may be foolish I guess pride of ownership figures into it too. I just like to know that I'm getting the best value for my money and I think TC will probably be it, plain or Pro Hunter. Have to admit though that I've been giving CVA a hard look. Then it gets into a debate between the Apex, which is comparable to the Pro Hunter, or the Scout, which is more compact. TC will probably get the nod though.


----------



## benp (Dec 4, 2011)

I love my Colonel!!!! My goto gun and favorite big game cartridge. It hits like the fist of an angry god.

1988 Remington 700 Classic, my little flamethrower.








I picked up a Pro Hunter in 270 this fall and like it alot. I am really curious how the Whelen would do in a 28" barrel. 

What is it about the cartidge that is considered primitive?

Even though ammo choices are limited, I have found plain old 200 gr Remington Core Lokts to be very accurate and good all around. The 250's add a little more in the recoil category.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 4, 2011)

benp said:


> I love my Colonel!!!! My goto gun and favorite big game cartridge. It hits like the fist of an angry god.
> 
> 1988 Remington 700 Classic, my little flamethrower.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the site BenP,  

Nice set-up!

Just curious how you like those see through mounts? If you have ever any problems with them getting bumped out of alignment?

As I have all but given up on them for hunting. Horse hunting in particular, they seem to not make the trip.
Red LocTite has not seemed to help.


----------



## jdc123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice 700 Benp. You were asking about the 35 for primitive weapons season here in Mississippi. Well, the deal is the cartridge really isn't primitive, but the way the regs read it's probably the best cartridge to get you "modern" performance. The regs say it must be a single shot with an exposed hammer and be a 35 caliber or above. A scope is allowed. It has about killed the muzzleloader here and truth be told there's really not anything primitive about it. If it wasn't for the exposed hammer part I would go with a Ruger No.1 in a heartbeat.


----------



## benp (Dec 4, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> Welcome to the site BenP,
> 
> Nice set-up!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!

No issues in 22 years. I haven't touched the scope. Just recheck for accuracy every year and it is on. 

I like the mounts alot. I can group at 100 yards almost as well with the irons looking through the mounts as I can with the scope. I used blue loctite on everything when I assembled it. 

Bouncing around in a pickup I think would be alot less strenuous than riding in a horse scabbard. I would stick to the standard mounts then.


----------



## jdc123 (Dec 4, 2011)

benp said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> No issues in 22 years. I haven't touched the scope. Just recheck for accuracy every year and it is on.
> 
> ...



Those see through mounts are real popular around here and they never seem to have any problem with them. Works real good when you have thick stuff and open fields to hunt in.


----------



## benp (Dec 5, 2011)

jdc123 said:


> Nice 700 Benp. You were asking about the 35 for primitive weapons season here in Mississippi. Well, the deal is the cartridge really isn't primitive, but the way the regs read it's probably the best cartridge to get you "modern" performance. The regs say it must be a single shot with an exposed hammer and be a 35 caliber or above. A scope is allowed. It has about killed the muzzleloader here and truth be told there's really not anything primitive about it. If it wasn't for the exposed hammer part I would go with a Ruger No.1 in a heartbeat.



That is awesome.:biggrinbounce2: That busts your choices wide open.


----------



## jdc123 (Dec 5, 2011)

benp said:


> That is awesome.:biggrinbounce2: That busts your choices wide open.



Yep. When they started this it had to be a 45 or bigger. Lots of 45/70's. The handi rifle is most popular and they seem to be accurate guns for the money. I just thought with a 35 whelen you are extending the range enough to start wanting a more accurate gun for longer shots. Something like the TC or CVA. For all I know though the handi rifle might be just as accurate, but it's not gonna have the velocity of that 28 inch barrel in the Pro Hunter.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 5, 2011)

TC's are pretty good guns, even though i did have to send several of them back for repairs back when i had my gunshop.

My biggest gripe with TC is, they are nothing but a "casting" with a little machine work done on them! SO, that fits in with the drastically over priced view many have with them!

Why are they so expensive?? If you read most of the post above this one, you will have your answer! It's because folks will pay the price!!

Rob


----------



## jdc123 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> TC's are pretty good guns, even though i did have to send several of them back for repairs back when i had my gunshop.
> 
> My biggest gripe with TC is, they are nothing but a "casting" with a little machine work done on them! SO, that fits in with the drastically over priced view many have with them!
> 
> ...



I like a forging better than a casting, but a lot of guns are made that way now. Can't say that I've had any problems personally, though I know others have. Back in the eighties my Dad had a gun shop and was a gunsmith and we shot Contender pistols in everything from 223 to 444. Don't know if they were cast back then or not but they sure were good guns and were scary accurate.


----------

